# Silent reflux/colic



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi,


I posted re:colic a little while ago. Since then things ahve gotten worse and I now believe she has reflux/silent reflux.

I have taken her to the doctors and they prescribed me Infant gaviscon which has done naff all.

I am at my wits end now. She was up screaming from 1am this morning.

Her symtoms are :

Arching her back when feeding
Coughing when feeding and after feeding- which makes her grimace and scream
whilst feeding she pulls away from the bottle and screams in pain, then wants the bottle, then pulls away and screams, then wants the bottle - and so on...and so on.....
Loads of hiccups all the time
Burps and whne she does she grimaces and screams as if it hurts to burps.
Inability to wind her as she goes rigid and arches her back, throws her arms and legs about, throws her head back
Hot, sweaty and red faced.
She trumps alot and again screams when she does.
Fussing when you try and put the bottle in her mouth
Won't sleep
Cries for HOURS on end...infact itsnot even a cry is pure screaming
Wants bottle after bottle as if to comfort the pain but all the extra feeds do is make it all worse ...

Please help me, I can't cope with this much longer. I feel like when I go to the doctors I get fobbed off. I know she's not well and I can't just leave her like this. Like I said the gaviscon isn't working. I have a doctors appointment at 4pm today, I wanted to be seen earlier but they cant get me in. I ma seriously considering taking her to A&E just so I can get her looked at properly.

I have heard there is prescription milk I can try and ranitadine/domperidone but from what I know the GP can't precribe them me and I will have to referred (even he even refers me!)

Do you think I should go to A&E? Will I get accused of wasting their time? Will they be able to prescribe me something?

X

I have heard about further reflux


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi hun, sorry your having such a rough time, the gp can prescribe those things and if I were you I would suggest these to the gp, see of he will prescribe the meds first and try those, you don't want to change her milk at the same time as too many things changing at the same time can cause tummy upset anyway

Let me know how you get on when you get back from the gps today, a&e probably wouldn't do much apart from advise you to speak to your gp

Nic
Xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Nic,

Thanks for the quick reply

What about if I take her to childrens A&E? I have been told that the GP can't prescribe the meds and that all they will do is refer me to childrens peadiatrician - and I don't know how many more nights I can cope with this?   

If I took her to childrens a&e surely it would be a childrens pead that would see her? Or a childrens nurse like yourself? x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes it would but I'm still unsure whether they would prescribe them because the paediatric doctors in a&e are different to a paediatrician you would be refered to by your gp, usually the gps just prescribe them, is there just the one gp at your surgery or is there any way you could see another gp maybe??

Have they refered you to a paediatrician already??

It may be worth going to your gp with the suggestions of your medicines and explain just how desperate you are and tell him that you will take your LO to a&e otherwise because you will have no alternative and see how you go with that

Nic
Xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

no not refferred me yet, hoping the doctor will today but I find the male doctors very condisending when I see them, its almost like they dont want to do anything.

I can't cope with more nights of this, I have had 2 hours sleep tonight and thats become the norm  

She's in pain and I am beyond knackard.

I dont know whether the doctor can prescribe the meds or not as apparantly the dosage goes on the weight of baby and apparently a pead needs to assess baby and arrange doseage. I could be wrong but this s what a friend told me she had to do with her baby. I can't wait days to see someone though


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Your friend is right in a way, all babies dosages are worked off weight but there's no reason why your gp can't weigh her, tell him how upset it's making you and please let me know
How you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Doctor was useless. He said he would refer me but it can take weeks to be seen, when I asked what I do for weeks whilst i wait he said carry on with the gaviscon, I said im taking her to a & e then and he just said 'ok' . But then said I'll cancel your referal then, i told him not to do that as if a & e don't help us then I'll be left with nothing.

He really couldnt have cared at all, honesty he looked bored ridged when I told him whether she's like. i said she's never content, not even when she wakes up....she screams the minute her eyes are open, which she did infront of him but I basically got ushered out the door! 


Fed up


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh Hun I'm not suprised your fed up, has he made a referal then? Your health visitor may be able to help, tell her that your really struggling to settle her and see if she can possibly speak to the paediatricians secretary to rush the referral through

Nic
Xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

just to update you,


took her to A&E last night, they were fab and prescribed us ranitadine - going back on Friday to dicuss whether its worked or not. So far today and tonight, no improvement at all...any ideas how long it could take to take effect?

x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm really pleased that they did something for you, it usually takes about 2-3 days so hopefully it will get working very soon, and hopefully lead to a settled baby 

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I've just spoken to my DH who is a nurse practitioner in a Gp'S surgery and he agreed that they can prescribe ranitidine etc as he does frequently! I'm not sure why yours wouldnt but glad you in the process of getting sorted now

Nic
Xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

He was being so awkward all he gave me was childrens paracetomol! What good is that?! Thankyou for asking your DH, if it happens again I will definately say something to put him in his place! x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Good stuff,

Let me know if I can help with anything further

Nic
Xx


----------

